# One Fast 3rd Gen...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

This is great, enjoy...

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=83457


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Slip please.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i am gonna be the first auto alti in the 13's if I can get some slicks by June or so

edit: sorry 1st and 2nd gen fast altis, i meant the first auto THIRD GEN


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

the slicks will be good on the tranny!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *This is great, enjoy...
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=83457 *


Very Interesting.............


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

That guy is pretty crazy about his car, he called me looking for Cams or an Intake Manifold, he says he just thinks his car is a factory freak. But I would not complain, those times are sweet.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *That guy is pretty crazy about his car, he called me looking for Cams or an Intake Manifold, he says he just thinks his car is a factory freak. But I would not complain, those times are sweet. *



I got his cars evil twin with a mood disorder


----------

